# Fire Caste by Peter Fehevari



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some very good news for all Tau fans, they are very hopefully getting their own novel.

Fire Caste: Amazon.co.uk: Peter Fehervari: Books


Fehevari has written a short story in _Heroes of the Space Marines_, _Nightfall_, and I felt it was really good so i'm looking forward to seeing him take on a whole novel.

The fact that Tau are likely the subject matter makes it 1000x more awesome. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been waiting for a Tau novel that isn't Fire Warrior. Finally after asking for one for forever. Definitely pumped.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Hope it would be a story where Tau are not the Rambo with 1 fire warrior annihilating thousands or tau battle formation shooting from high ground at stupid charging in the mist and lakes orcs


----------



## Skaragrimson (Jun 24, 2012)

Seems intriguing. Fehervari's Night Fall story was strong- but maybe not to everyone's taste, was certainly interesting and atmospheric though. Judging by that effort I think this will hopefully be an intelligent and original take on the Tau but perhaps not what everyone's expecting. Night Fall was certainly not your standard Space Marine's story.


----------

